# Georgia Fifth-Grader Asked to Draw Scary Mask and Then Suspended For It



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

The school even suggested that he might be a member of the Bloods street gang. They said that he might not only be a Bloods gang member but each drop of blood may represent a person that he had killed. The kid was told that unless he passed the test to show that he was not homicidal - he could not come back to school.

http://jonathanturley.org/2008/11/03/georgia-fifth-grader-asked-to-draw-scarcy-mask-and-then-suspended-for-it/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow. Do you have a link?


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

just put it in i forgot to sorry


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

More insanity in an increasingly insane world.







There was a kid here a year or so ago suspended for drawing a picture of a gun while in school.














Jeez! When I was in junior high (1983-84) we used to wear camouflage pants, carry pocketknives, and read gun magazines WHILE AT SCHOOL! I believe any of these "offenses" would get you expelled nowadays. I can understand the desire for increased scrutiny and awareness of potentially troubled kids in this post-Columbine world, but it has just gotten totally out of hand and ridiculous. It's as though nobody is capable of common sense anymore. Don't even get me started on the "zero tolerance" policies that have become so popular in recent years...[RANT OFF]


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

boy would i wana be a 80s kid but realy u got off with pcket knifes?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> boy would i wana be a 80s kid but realy u got off with pcket knifes?


We weren't "technically" allowed to have them on school grounds, but as long as you didn't whip them out and do something stupid with them, it wasn't a big deal. I got caught showing off a new pocket knife to a friend at school once and the teacher just put it in her desk till the end of the day, and I had to go a pick it up before I went home. Another time, I was sharpening a pencil with one and my shop teacher saw it. He checked it out, told me it was a cool knife, then cautioned me not to let any other teachers see me with it.







That was the extent of it. I'm sure I'd be kicked out of many schools today for the same "offenses."


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

lol everythings to strict nowadays 'its a mad world'


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

this proves what i have been saying all along: teachers are idiots!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

It was a huge fashion statement in my school for the boys to have buck knives in a belt holster, nobody cared at all, you could also smoke or chew tobacco at school. I sold my history teacher a 22 rifle in the school parking lot, yeah I'd say times have changed. Chris


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

August West said:


> It was a huge fashion statement in my school for the boys to have buck knives in a belt holster, nobody cared at all, you could also smoke or chew tobacco at school. I sold my history teacher a 22 rifle in the school parking lot, yeah I'd say times have changed. Chris


yeah, 90% of the world is either idiots or criminals.


----------

